# Editing problems...help!



## cannuck (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm trying to edit my 'garage' but with no success.
I can't seem to find an 'edit my car' tab anywhere. Should it be in the 'User control panel' area or in the main 'garage' tab? 
I feel like I'm being a complete numpty with this .....?


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm glad I wasnt the only one, who had difficulty finding this! 

Click on the Garage icon

Then click on your car details under the heading MY VEHICLES in the top of left hand column

Now on the screen you should have various boxes with red writing in - one of which is EDIT VEHICLE!

Saj


----------



## cannuck (Mar 17, 2009)

Found it....many thanks Saj 

Cheers [smiley=cheers.gif] 
Rich


----------

